
Why I Deleted Uber and You Should Too - shakycode
https://shakycode.com/why-i-deleted-uber-and-you-should-too-e5b743401a1f#.l9mpqyyrx
======
tradersam
Oh look, another 394 word article on how someone deleted Uber because of
Susan's post.

~~~
shakycode
Yup.

